# vim for TiVo



## simon (Oct 7, 2002)

I'm getting annoyed with the joe editor - anyone know where to get vi or vim for it? I downloaded one from somewhere, but it won't start up. 

I'd appreciate a pointer to a working version

Thanks

Simon


----------



## Dicko (Oct 10, 2005)

Look here: http://www.tivofiles.com/


----------



## simon (Oct 7, 2002)

Dicko said:


> Look here: http://www.tivofiles.com/


I think thats the one I installed, but it didnt work. I just unpacked it all to /var/hack, and it put stuff in the /var/hack/bin and /var/hack/lib directories.

Is there any other configuration required? There was no readme with the distribution.


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

simon said:


> I think thats the one I installed, but it didnt work. I just unpacked it all to /var/hack, and it put stuff in the /var/hack/bin and /var/hack/lib directories.
> 
> Is there any other configuration required? There was no readme with the distribution.


I use vim on TiVo. When I first installed it I had problem with it recognising my terminal emulator as vi expects a database to map cursor control characters for various terminal formats so I had to add a terminfo database to my /var/hack directory and add the following line to /.profile:

export TERMINFO=/var/hack/terminfo

Took me right back to my student days of trying to get antique vt100 terminals that didn't quite conform to the standard to work properly with customsised curses/terminfo databases.

If anyone's really interested, I could bundle a .tar file that contains all the relevant files and instructions on how to install - if I can remember it all


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

I've just checked the version in that URL - it's different from the one I downloaded. I only had a single executable (size 123144 bytes) and had to sort out all the cursor controd myself...

I'm still willing to bundle this version in a zip file if anyone requires it.


----------



## simon (Oct 7, 2002)

aerialplug said:


> If anyone's really interested, I could bundle a .tar file that contains all the relevant files and instructions on how to install - if I can remember it all


Yes please! I'd really appreciate that!

Simon


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

okey - I'll dig out my notebook and see if I can make sense of what I did when i got it to work last time!


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

Sorry about the delay - I think I've got everything needed now - apart from a few minutes of time! I'll try to get this done later on today.


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

Here's how I got a version of vi to work on my TiVo.

The tar file containing vi and terminfo can be found here. Extract this in the /var/hack directory. It'll extract the vi executable in the /var/hack/bin directory (you can copy this wherever you want) and the relevant terminfo databases into /var/hack/terminfo

In order for this to work, you'll also need to add a line to your bash profile:

First make the root filesystem writeable:

*mount -o rw,remount /*

Next edit the /.profile file and add the following line:

*export TERMINFO=/var/hack/terminfo*

Finally make the root filesystem read only once more:

*mount -o ro,remount /*

In theory, vi should now work in the next shell you start up.


----------



## simon (Oct 7, 2002)

aerialplug said:


> In theory, vi should now work in the next shell you start up.


... and it did!

Excellent, many thanks aerialplug, hopefully this simple set of instructions will help others too.

Finally got an editor I can use 

Simon


----------



## ADent (Jan 7, 2000)

Thanx for still hosting the file. I used it for my S1 DirecTiVo.


----------

